# IBS and Pelvic Floor Health



## 19014 (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone here have a problem suffering from IBS and any pelvic organ prolapse? I have IBS and recently found out I have a prolapse. Is this something that happens as a result of IBS. I forgot toask my doc and was wondering.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Are you talking about bladder and uterus prolapse. I have a problem with my bladder due to giving birth.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm IBS-C and found out not to long ago about my prolapse of the small bowel and rectum. I believe mine were caused for years of chronic C and straining. Are any of you having surgery to resolve this? I'm talking about it with a few doctors. I even got a copy of me defecography test which it says that I have a very late enterocele of the small bowel. My colon doc saw my rectum prolapse while I was sitting on the toilet. I still have so many unanswered questions before making a final decision. I have an appt with the colon doc Monday, then another appt for a second opinion the 20th and then an appt with the Urogynecology doc on the 26.If you guys have, info, concerns, symptoms or advice that you can share with me I would really appreciate. Thank you!Blessings,Abi


----------



## 22141 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello All,I'll write more about myself later when I feel up to it but for now I had to share this with you. If you even think you have PFD look at this website and consider going to USC Medical Center in Calif before you let someone cut on you.http://www.surgery.usc.edu/divisions/cr/index.html_The Center for Colorectal and Pelvic Floor Disorders at USC is staffed by academic colorectal and pelvic floor surgeons, who combine advanced diagnostic and imaging techniques with innovative surgical approaches to treat and manage patients suffering from benign and malignant disorders of the colon, rectum, anus, and pelvic floor. A central theme of the unit is multidisciplinary collaboration with colleagues from other specialties. This collaboration allows for state-of-the-art care that crosses traditional referral boundaries. Pelvic Floor Disorders - The effects of childbirth, aging, menopause, and chronic straining on the female pelvic floor have led to a national epidemic of pelvic floor disorders. Symptomatic patients experience pelvic organ prolapse, chronic pelvic pain, sexual dysfunction, and bowel and bladder dysfunction such as obstruction and/or incontinence. Patients will be treated by a multidisciplinary team of experts including colorectal surgeons, gynecologists, urologists, gastroenterologists, radiologists, and nurse specialists. Obesity is an additional risk factor for pelvic floor disorders. Excessive body weight adds extra strain to the pelvic floor resulting in pelvic organ prolapse, loss of bowel/urinary control, and sexual dysfunction. Dr. Kaufman has special interest in researching the effects of morbid obesity on the pelvic floor. He is a member of the USC Bariatric Surgery team, offering open and laparoscopic surgical options for patients suffering from morbid obesity. _ I hope this info helps you all. I am going for my workup and expecting surgery in January and am looking forward to this being a life saving experience. I am literally at the point where my life seems not worth living anymore. Five years of being told I'm a hypocpndriac,fabracating symptoms,being refused treatment unless I see a psyciatrist has taken it's toll. It wasnt until my internal rectal prolapse finally became external that I even found out about pelvic floor dysfunction and found the USC website. They are absolutely lovely people, helpfull and compassionat. Glad I found your forum







Lorraine


----------

